# Does this mean termites?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure looks suspicious doesn't it, especially the stud with 3 holes. With an awl or similar tool determine how easy it is to put a hole through the remaining thin skin of the studs.


----------



## ohboyherewego (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok thanks, I will try that. In the last photo you can see the damage at the bottom too - the stud is actually completely detached there.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think you need a new shower.


----------



## ohboyherewego (Aug 7, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> I think you need a new shower.


Because of the terrible looking tile, right? :wink2:

But seriously, can anyone tell with confidence that termites are the verdict here?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ohboyherewego said:


> Because of the terrible looking tile, right? :wink2:
> 
> But seriously, can anyone tell with confidence that termites are the verdict here?


 Anything that eats wood, I might call termites. 
Does it really matter, it all has to go. I guess maybe you want to kill them first.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm an ac guy but unfortunately have a good bit of termite experience. Sure looks like termites to me. You would have seen them while you were tearing things apart scattering. But regardless I would call an exterminator and tear out


----------



## ohboyherewego (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for our comments. We did not see any active ones moving around while removing the tile... Potentially it the house has been treated for termites before and we're just finding the damage from the past...


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That was my impression as well. I think a termite inspection is like $75 here. If you are unsure it might be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If I did nothing more, I would at least treat that area with termite poison! You can buy it at a big box store. I don't know how it compares to the pro stuff but it's what I've been using for decades with good results.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not a pest specialist/pro..... but I am 99% certain that is termites... whether they are still active, is another question and probably requires professional inspection.

(Looks exactly like what I found in one home.)

Good luck


----------



## ohboyherewego (Aug 7, 2018)

I am having a termite guy come out. The initial inspection is free, and if they need to dig in to find out whether it's an active infestation, I am willing to pay for that. 
And of course we will see more as we keep opening up the tile.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes... but be aware....

Many inspections are free because they are a sales call.

Before signing contracts, come on back and get some discussion on what system they propose.

You will probably be happy you did.

What company is coming out.


----------



## ohboyherewego (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you for the warning. I'll be sure to post back with their plan and suggestions. The company I have coming out has hundreds of positive yelp reviews (I know that's not everything, but a great indicator).


----------



## fret62 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes it sure does look like mud tunnels. It looks like there are some hollow pin holes where they have been eating the studs as well. I hired Orkin to treat my house but they were a ripoff and overcharge for something you can really do yourself with some protective gear and treatment equipment for a few hundred bucks instead of paying a few thousand dollars for their service.


----------



## JoeT (May 17, 2008)

I agree with that assessment. Looks exactly like what I saw in wood that was stored outside in the space under my sun room. Found some mud tunnels in a few isolated places along my interior foundation but they were not active. Paid an exterminator to set up a baiting Sentricon baiting system that by all appearances killed off the colony in a months. At the time I was able to find some termites in decaying wood outside of home but never found them in the home. Good luck. Hope it's activity from a long-dead colony.


----------

